# LHT 26 or 700cc?



## mongoose469 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm trying to decide between a Surly Long Haul Trucker with 26" or 700cc wheels. I ride a 56cm frame so I have either option. Do the two bikes ride an handle differently? I mountain and road bike so I've used both wheel sizes, but not on this type of geometry.

I'm also looking at the Raleigh Sojourn because of the disc brakes, but the overall quality and weight doesn't sound as good as the LHT.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a 54 cm with 26" wheels and I had a 56cm with 700. I really like the 26" wheels for versitility. Now I am sure they both are equal at all things I feel more comfortable on rough or hilly terrain on 26" wheels.


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

Having faced this decision recently I chose the 700c. I figured I'm not planning on touring outside of the USA anytime soon so there's no question of tire/tube availability. The 26 might give you some more tire options but I suppose that depends on what you want to use the bike for.

that being said it comes stock with 37mm tires and can accommodate far bigger.


----------



## mongoose469 (Jun 5, 2008)

kbollox, why did you go with the 700c? Do you feel it rides better?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I've tried to love a few 26" wheeled bikes but all of them ended up feeling slow and harder to maintain cruising speed.


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

I went 700c mainly because if I wanted a 26" tour bike I'd save up for the Gunnar Rock Tour. I'm still getting used to it btw. It's roomy and comfortable for sure, I'll admit the 26" 58cm looked a bit goofy to me too. I'm very happy with the bike so far and looking forward to a lot of weekend camping trips soon. 

and the blue is totally winner.


----------



## mongoose469 (Jun 5, 2008)

Now I'm leaning towards 700c... It sounds like it rolls better than the 26er, probably because of the skinnier tires and wider diameter. Does the 700c have toe overlap?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

mongoose469 said:


> Now I'm leaning towards 700c... It sounds like it rolls better than the 26er, probably because of the skinnier tires and wider diameter. Does the 700c have toe overlap?


Yeah, that's the tradeoff.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

My 2 cents, is the 26. I have a 54 with 26s. And I could be corrected, but 26 gives you a huge amount of versatility. Last week I put 2.1 inch knobbie fasttracks on mine, and took it on a ride thru the woods, it was simply a joy of a bike to ride. Very Very fun..


----------



## mongoose469 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's another thought I had. The 26'ers would be better for offroad travel. I'm guessing a fat 700c tire could handle some light gravel roads though.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I would choose 700 for road touring and 26 for rugged and remote touring (rough 4wd roads, global touring etc.). 

I've ridden 700's on long dirt roads and they were fine. Since you have both you can compare how they ride. I prefer the larger wheel. My mtb is a 29er.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

I've run 1.8" 29er tires on my 700c LHT. Could go a little fatter in the front, if I really wanted to. They work well. The bike rocks offroad. Well, the BB's a bit low in the rough stuff, but on smooth trails its great. The 26" LHT is still probably better for offroad travel. It can fit fatter tires, up to 2.1", I believe. But the 700c goes offroad too - monstercross style. 

BTW, with my size 12 clodhoppers I don't have any toe overlap on a 58cm Trucker. But it is pretty close. I think I would have some on a 56.


----------

